# Dưỡng da toàn thân – Thời đại dưỡng thể lên ngôi



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/8/18)

Nhiều lúc tôi nghĩ: Tại sao không có hãng nào làm ra mặt nạ giúp săn chắc cho phần hông?

Trong khi có cả triệu loại mặt nạ dành cho vùng mặt thì lại chẳng có cái nào dành cho dưỡng da toàn thân sao?

Jessica Richards, người sáng lập cửa hàng làm đẹp và phong cách sống Shen Beauty ở Brooklyn, sẽ chăm sóc da mỗi sáng như sau: Cô ấy tẩy tế bào chết, rửa sạch, thoa serum chiết xuất từ dầu cây hắc mai biển, thoa lớp thứ hai là kem săn chắc da chứa hyaluronic acid và lớp thứ ba là tinh dầu ép lạnh. Các bước này giống như quy trình giúp da mặt tươi trẻ và rạng rỡ phải không? Chỉ khác là, cô ấy áp dụng quy trình này để dưỡng da toàn thân.





​
Xin chào mừng đến thời đại mới của việc dưỡng da toàn thân, nơi mà tất cả các vùng da từ cổ trở xuống sẽ trở nên săn chắc và phục hồi sức sống bằng những sản phẩm dưỡng thể chuyên sâu mang đến kết quả tương tự như những gì mà bạn thường thoa lên mặt. Mọi người thường mắc phải sai lầm phổ biến: Lơ là chăm sóc vùng da cơ thể, chỉ chú trọng chăm sóc vùng da mặt vì cho rằng đấy mới là phần “mặt tiền”, là vùng da mọi người nhìn thấy đầu tiên. Tuy nhiên, trong tương lai sắp tới, phụ nữ sẽ nhận ra việc dưỡng thể quan trọng đến thế nào.

Ở thời đại mà lối sống lành mạnh cũng là một cách làm đẹp, ý tưởng về việc chăm sóc cơ thể như đang “tôn thờ” một ngôi đền thiêng càng ngày càng lan rộng. Bạn cho rằng tập Pilates, ăn thực phẩm sạch, tăng kết nối với thiên nhiên là đủ “sống xanh”? Nhưng bạn hãy nhớ lại xem, có phải đa số các loại mỹ phẩm chứa chiết xuất thiên nhiên lành tính nhất quanh bạn đều là dùng cho mặt, trong khi diện tích da vùng mặt chỉ là một phần rất nhỏ so với diện tích da toàn cơ thể. Từ đó có thể suy ra, nếu bạn thật sự mong muốn thay đổi quy trình chăm sóc da trở nên lành mạnh hơn bằng những sản phẩm không chứa chất độc hại, thì việc bắt đầu từ các sản phẩm dưỡng da toàn thân sẽ mang lại tác động hiệu quả nhất.





​
Nói về việc dưỡng da toàn thân, ngoài hai bước cơ bản là ngâm bồn tắm nước nóng pha muối Epsom và thoa kem dưỡng thể, người ta còn có thể làm gì thêm nữa? Đó chính là thị trường đầy tiềm năng cho các hãng mỹ phẩm tha hồ khai thác và sáng tạo. Hãng Glossier cho ra mắt bộ 2 sản phẩm Body Hero: Sản phẩm Daily Oil Wash lấy cảm hứng từ dầu tẩy trang chứa hỗn hợp 7 loại tinh dầu (dừa, mè, vỏ bưởi, hạt hướng dương,..) giúp hoà tan và tẩy đi mồ hôi, bụi bẩn nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên độ ẩm và lớp dầu tự nhiên của làn da cơ thể; sản phẩm Daily Perfecting Cream lấy cảm hứng từ kem dưỡng da mặt, không chỉ dưỡng ẩm suốt ngày dài mà còn chứa tinh thể phản quang, giúp làn da toàn thân trông căng bóng. Nhà làm nước hoa độc lập Le Labo giới thiệu dòng sản phẩm dưỡng da toàn thân không chứa paraben gồm: xà phòng rửa tay, gel tắm, hạt tẩy tế bào chết, kem dưỡng có mùi hương độc đáo từ lá húng quế hay gỗ hinoki.





​
Đôi khi, các hãng có thể thử nghiệm các hoạt chất mới lạ và công nghệ tiên tiến nhất trong sản phẩm dưỡng thể trước khi ứng dụng chúng vào sản phẩm dưỡng da mặt. Bởi vì, làn da cơ thể không mỏng manh và nhạy cảm như da mặt, không dễ dàng bị kích ứng, nổi mụn hay tổn thương. Aveeno đã đưa phức hợp chiết xuất đậu nành và tinh thể khoáng phản quang được ứng dụng thành công trong dòng sữa tắm và sữa dưỡng thể vào dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc da mặt Positively Radiant của họ, mang đến công dụng giảm thâm nám và làm đều màu da.






​Ngược lại, hãng Fresh lại mở rộng bộ dòng sản phẩm Black Tea của họ từ tinh chất và mặt nạ cho mặt thêm kem dưỡng da toàn thân chống lão hoá Age-Delay Body Cream. Sản phẩm này chứa chiết xuất kombucha nổi tiếng của Fresh giúp tăng cường tính đàn hồi cho da và chiết xuất hoa xương rồng tay tiên giúp làn da cơ thể thêm mềm mại. “Từ nhiều năm nay, khách hàng nói rằng họ yêu thích kem dưỡng mặt chống lão hoá chiết xuất trà đen Black Tea Age-Delay Face Cream đến nỗi muốn thoa nó lên khắp cơ thể. Điều này hoàn toàn hợp lý, vì quá trình lão hoá không chỉ tác động lên da mặt mà còn tác động lên cơ thể bạn nữa”, Lev Glazman, đồng sáng lập Fresh chia sẻ. Việc cho ra đời một sản phẩm dưỡng thể có cùng hoạt chất và mang lại hiệu quả tương tự dòng kem mặt chắc chắn sẽ được khách hàng thân thuộc của hãng hoan nghênh. Bởi vì, đây sẽ là giải pháp “kinh tế” hơn hẳn việc phải thoa lọ kem dưỡng da mặt bé tí lên toàn cơ thể.






​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

